# run computer without earthing



## bkpeerless (Nov 25, 2008)

hi i am planning to bring my computer to my hostel but my hostel pluck dont have earthing is it very dangerous to rus computer without earthing or is there any way to provide earth to it .. i cannot open  plug or boards as it is illigal in hostel any temporary measure precaution will help


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using my PC without earthing.....i got my new PC in Nov 07 till now nothin happened ...but u should make earthing....i am planning 2 do it in near future.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 25, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> hi i am planning to bring my computer to my hostel but my hostel pluck dont have earthing is it very dangerous to rus computer without earthing or is there any way to provide earth to it .. i cannot open  plug or boards as it is illigal in hostel any temporary measure precaution will help



  Normally it should matter much,though an earthing helps.Still this is what you can do !
  Take a normal electrical wire and attach one end on the wire to the back cabinet nut.And the other end thrust it in a wall with nail or whatever you seem fit.
 This is not a perfect earthing but will serve the temp purpose.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 26, 2008)

Earthing does matter a lot.. With insufficient or improper or no earthing, there is a high chance that your computer's internals will get damaged.. especially stuff like the HDD.. Get an earthing done immediately or at the earliest. Not sure of any other alternative solutions.


----------



## RMN (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah i suggest you should get earthing.....
and make sure when you are not using your system you cables are disconnected from the socket.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 26, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> Normally it should matter much,though an earthing helps.Still this is what you can do !
> Take a normal electrical wire and attach one end on the wire to the back cabinet nut.And the other end thrust it in a wall with nail or whatever you seem fit.
> This is not a perfect earthing but will serve the temp purpose.



Relatively better and safer option is to put the other end of wire in a flower pot (And keep the soil in the flower pot moistened)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2008)

ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG... Don't ever believe all those who say "Earthing is not necessary"!! It is absolutely a must, for your PC's good and yours too.

Any leakage current will slowly but surely kill the electronics. Also there is a chance of you contracting an electrical shock (whatever magnitude it is). Do ensure that you get proper earthing done before you get your computer. If won't cost must if you wanna get it yourself.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 27, 2008)

earthing is very necessary for PC its like slow poison  but some its happen very fast i faced lot of problem due to earthing.so i suggested u plz don't run ur pc without earth.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> hi i am planning to bring my computer to my hostel but my hostel pluck dont have earthing is it very dangerous to rus computer without earthing or is there any way to provide earth to it .. i cannot open  plug or boards as it is illigal in hostel any temporary measure precaution will help


NEVER EVER DO IT, you'll get a fried PC in no time, trust me, I learned it the hard way(cost me 4k + lifetime of collected DATA when my HDD went kaput)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 12, 2010)

Old post but found it via search i am having some major problem with my new speakers & it seems due to earthing problems.

I hear a hissssssssssss sound from newly bought creative speakers T3030 which does not go & the volume has to  be manually controlled down, they are picking up the sound of cabinet fans & mouse moments over  the files (all window sounds are OFF)  Hdd acessing is  also sounding through speakers I suspected earthing problem creating this hisssss sound so I got the whole wiring checked.

The mains have earthing, all points have earthing, the ups was checked for earthing, the smps was checked for earthing & all have the correct earthing but this hiss sound does not go away, the electrician checked by using a bulb holder & putting wires in phase+earth & the bulb illuminated indicating that the earth is proper grounded.

Can anyone find another source of problem either with computer earthing or speakers?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 15, 2010)

Bad audio cable/connector maybe?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 15, 2010)

infra_red_dude said:


> Bad audio cable/connector maybe?


 Both are provided by creative with gold pins, in further testing 
I connected my main desktop to these speakers (earlier these were  connected to my old computer) keeping everything same, the  hissing sound is gone completely, the main computer has  branded SMPS zebronics platinum & also the sound card was different,  my main doubt is now on old unbranded 400watt smps, cant fit the new smps in that old cabinet  since its small old cabinet, will test later with the new smps &  report back.

Speakers are now perfectly fine & I played upto 80% volume without a  hint of hissing on the testing computer.

Any clue what else could be wrong , some kind of shielding required or insulation which may improve, when i connect the tv tuner with old set up i get a interference signal too see attached image which does indicate that there is some signal interference happening from the CPU/smps or some other source.

I need help to figure this out.


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

To check if there is any leakage, take a line tester, touch it on the computer metal. If it glows, you have an electrical leak. Get earthing.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 15, 2010)

asigh said:


> To check if there is any leakage, take a line tester, touch it on the computer metal. If it glows, you have an electrical leak. Get earthing.


Read my earlier post earthing was tested 2 different way, with the line tester 1 wire in phase + another on the back of computer body is that what you want to test?


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

^^
Oh okay. Missed that post. Even my speakers hiss, but I have local crap ones. Its highly probable, that there is some interference between the sound card and PSU. Are they close by.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 15, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> there is some interference between the sound card and PSU. Are they close by.


 No not really close, just normal separation of 7-8 inches, its not the distance but some kind of electromagnetic interference which is causing this, cant figure out a method to pin point it.

*Update*
just saw the cabinet back the smps is mounted vertically so the distance is exactly 3 inches between the 2 of them, could that be the problem?


----------



## niceboy (Mar 16, 2010)

How far is your UPS from the old pc? If it is too near, try having it atleast around 3 feet away.


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2010)

niceboy said:


> How far is your UPS from the old pc? If it is too near, try having it atleast around 3 feet away.



Do the above mentioned. If it does not work then try this:

Place a thin thermocol sheet on both sides on the sound cards. You could use rubber bands to bind them. This should kill and interference, which 'could' be causing the backfeed hiss...!


----------

